# Want to help FF ? Recipes needed



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Only condition is it must be your own version of a recipe 

Also a few words about the recipe 

Also need suggestions for desserts and wine to accompany them 

I am just gathering recipes at the moment and if you are interested in helping FF then please send me a message 

~Many thanks
Suzie x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

What are the recipes for? An FF recipe book? My DH has some great Spanish ones! YUM!

Kay xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Spaykay said:


> What are the recipes for? An FF recipe book? My DH has some great Spanish ones! YUM!
> 
> Kay xxx


Then send them in


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Will do! When he's home and I can ask him!

Kay xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

fab thanks


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

DH home tomorrow - recipes will be: gambas al ahillo (garlic prawns), espaghettis (spaghetti DH style!), almejas (clams DH style) and ensaladilla rusa (russian salad)...I'll try to think of more!

Kay xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

thats great thanks 

x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

ooh - do you want us to pm you recipes?  Can they be recipes for deserts?  

i've probably got a few!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

yes please  send them to me 

any appreciated, desserts also 

thanks
xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

This is one of my best and simplest puds, gives the impression of being healthy with the fruit... but isnt  Its sweet but sharp. Yum

Place your fruit of choice in a dish, my classic combo is sliced grapes with strawberries but you can use anything. No fruit juice is needed, just the fruit pieces. Then lightly whip a medium pot of cream and add equal quantities of Greek yoghurt. Then pile on top of the fruit. To finish sprinkle some light brown sugar on the top. Leave for a few hours to allow the sugar to melt a little into the cream.


Helen


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

pancakes

make your pancake, slice banana + strawberries place in centre cover with squirty cream + a drizzle of dissaronno +/or tia maria + fold

hhhmmmmm

xxx


----------

